# Quest G5



## dwats2223 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been shooting the quest g5 31", which is basically the old ross, but it's so quiet, fast and smooth right out of the box. Anyone own one or shot one? I plan on purchasing the bow soon and i was looking for some opinions or comments on this particular bow


----------

